# Itchy Sonic



## speedyhedgie95 (Feb 21, 2011)

I hear Sonic scratching himself in the middle of the night. He does this a few times. He doesn't have dry or flaky skin so I don't understand why he scratches. The only baths that i give him are oatmeal and foot baths whenever he needs them. I almost never use soap unless he's really dirty.

Any ideas as to why he's so itchy?


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

How old is Sonic? And what kind of bedding/litter do you use?


----------



## speedyhedgie95 (Feb 21, 2011)

He's almost 2 years old. I use fleece liners in his cage.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Is he scratching a lot? Do you have anything wooden in his cage? Is he losing quills? How often do you bathe him? 

If he is scratching a lot he could have mites. A vet visit would be a good idea.

Keep in mind that some hedgehogs scratch a little bit, sometimes when they are just waking up. It's their way of fixing a bed head. :lol: When you have him out do you see him scratching?


----------



## speedyhedgie95 (Feb 21, 2011)

> Is he scratching a lot? Do you have anything wooden in his cage? Is he losing quills? How often do you bathe him?


He doesn't scratch a lot, just every now and then but I do hear it a few times at night. No quill loss at all; I never see any quills on his liner. The only wooden thing in his cage is his tp roll. As for baths I don't use soap very often. I've only done that two or three times in his life. I only give him small foot baths with about two inches of water in the sink.

My mom told me that if it is due to bathing, then there is something in the water. We have a well, so its not as good as city water.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I think your mom has a good point. Maybe you can try to buy a couple gallons of spring water to bathe him with and see if it gets better. Considering you won't give him baths that often it will be very cheap.


----------

